# Buildable Lot in rural Oregon $5,500



## oldcars (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here but it seemed like a good place to post some property I would like to sell to help fund building my house.

I have three 50'x100'lots side by side in the lovely little near-ghost town of Kent Oregon and I would sell the entire 100'x150' parcel for $5,500 cash or possable trade for a 2000-newer full size pickup with under 100k miles, 97 or newer Jeep Wrangler, antique car or a newer Honda four wheeler + cash, mabe even a mini excavator, diesel 25-40hp tractor with loader, enclosed trailer, quality side x side atv, firearms, I might even trade for some non-buildable wooded recreational property in the NW? 

I live in the area and can meet to show the property or email pictures. 

Kent is between Grass Valley and Shaniko on hwy 97 and only 2 hours from the Portland area or 55 miles from Madras. Kent has a Church,post office, several standing but unused historical buildings and a few inhabited houses. There is a gas station, store, and school 13 miles away. Great view of the plains and a partial view of Mt.Hood in the right weather. Kent is located in Sherman County which is bordered by the Deschutes, John Day, and Columbia rivers so it's a good place if you like to fish. Lots of Deer, upland birds,water foul, Antilope, and even a few Elk and Bighorn sheep in the area. 

The propery is on the edge of town, 100' off a paved street and has access to Power and a community water system at the road! great to build a cabin or house on or set up an inexpensive mover doublewide moble home. It has good access from two plotted roads and an alley! 

503-703-2874 or [email protected] for pics or info


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you ever dreamed of moving "way out west" and living in cowboy country, now is your chance. It's a "John Wayne" sort of area.

There's not much there but wide open spaces. I think the official town population is 23. There is good hunting, fishing, and outdoor activities.

But it is close enough to towns so you enjoy whatever benefits towns offer: shopping, hospitals, that sort of thing. Perhaps an hour's drive away. Depends upon how much you respect the speed limit.

It's close to Shaniko, which is officially a ghost town, very frontier, and a tourist day trip destination. Used to be the very best steak restaurant in Oregon was located in Shaniko. People would drive for hours just to eat there. I don't know if it is still there or not.

Really. Not a bad place to live if you enjoy a pretty area and don't like to be crowded.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Lots of National Forest in that area too. It looks, from googling Kent OR, that it is between Mt. Hood Nat'l Forest, and Umatilla Nat'l Forest.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

what are the taxes, and can you park an rv on it?


----------



## oldcars (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, Kent is a neat little town and I don't think you could find a buildable lot with water and power and phone for close to this price anywhere else in the Northwest ! The taxes are almost nothing, I don't know the exact amount because I owned 7 lots and paid all together untill recently when I sold two of them, and still have these three for sale ( plus I am keeping two) The taxes on two lots was $2.96 last year, so I am guessing that three lots would be around six bucks? Sherman County is a farming and ranching area, so they don't tax much for land. I don't think there would be a problem putting an RV there. Sherman County also has a great school, fire,sheriff,and road system, and is one of the few countys that is still "in the black" with a surplus budget! I think there is somewhare around 1,800 residents in the entire county and not one stop light!!


----------



## oldcars (Dec 14, 2011)

I also have two lots in Shaniko (100'x100' total) I would sell for $7500 it has access to city water and power and a great view.


----------

